# Stihl 028 Throttle control wire



## Terry99 (Jan 16, 2010)

When I removed the carb for a rebuild from my Stihl 028 chain saw I somehow disconnected the wire that comes from the throttle trigger to the carb.
I have tried and tried for hours to get this wire connected back to the throttle trigger.
Does anyone know how to do this? Does the Black cover have to be removed? How is the Black cover for the throttle assembly removed?
Thanks for any help with this.

Terry


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

you do have to remove the black throttle cover, turn the saw over and you will see that there is a small screw in the end of the rear handle holding that cover on , remove the screw and cover, watch because the throttle interlock may come loose with the cover. Not a big deal if it does just put it back where it came from with the spring.I always lock the trigger in the start position when reinstalling the throttle rod that way it will hold on its own and not come loose. Put the carburetor side on the carb and then put the other end in the trigger. reinstall the cover and you should be good to go.


----------



## Terry99 (Jan 16, 2010)

*Thanks Rotti*

Thanks for the instruction. I had the saw fixed in no-time thanks to you.
I hope I can return the favor someday.

Terry


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

no prob happy to help


----------

